# Kubota dpf delete



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone know about dpf delete ? Just wondering if anyone is doing deletes on M5 series tractors.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

I’ve often wondered the same thing. Tried to google to see if I could find anything but no luck. The whole delete business has gone underground because of the stiff fines from the EPA. My truck is deleted but you can’t really find any information online about the delete programs and such anymore. Most information has to come from a dealer network and not directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know of a couple outfits in Alberta doing deletes.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, EPA really cracked down. I know a local shop that does some work. If you just stopped in and asked about it the answer would be no we can't/don't do that work. However if they know you, or you know the right people it isnt a problem. Also, they dont even want the machine there anymore. Just bring them an ECM and they will do their deal and you pick it back up. A lot more low key that way...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Yeah, EPA really cracked down. I know a local shop that does some work. If you just stopped in and asked about it the answer would be no we can't/don't do that work. However if they know you, or you know the right people it isnt a problem. Also, they dont even want the machine there anymore. Just bring them an ECM and they will do their deal and you pick it back up. A lot more low key that way...


Yep


----------

